# The Gift Of Bourbon



## Pitbull (Sep 29, 2005)

*I was recently hanging out with one of my very good friends that lives a few towns north from me smoking cigars and having a good time bs'ing at the local airport runway.
In the town he lives in they have a small dirt parking lot and some benches outside of the runway fence line where you can relax and watch all the incoming and outgoing air traffic from a comfortable distance just an awesome back drop to smoke a cigar and shoot the breeze. Well we finish up and he asks if we can stop by his storage unit to pick up a gift for me since I am getting married in August we get there and he breaks out a still ATF sealed 1.75 liter handle of wild turkey 101 8 year aged...... bottled in 1984!! I was in shock the only stipulation that came with the gift is that I do not open it till my wedding day which is no problem at all on my end I just cant wait to try it and see how the hands of time have treated this bird. *


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice! Just don't snort a cap full... Don't ask! HAHA


----------



## Yasha (Jan 15, 2004)

Mmmmm. I love a good bourbon. It also goes well with smokes. Enjoy the gift. It will taste even better with the anticipation and special day.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

WOW! It should be really cool to taste the different blend from '84! I mean, whiskey won't age in the glass bottle, but it will be a very different product taste wise than a new bottle. It would be interesting to pick up a small bottle of brand new Turkey and to a tasting. Wild Turkaey was and still is a quality product. Never met a bottle I didn't like (except the 80 proof). 

And aged 8 years? Anyone know how long the current 101 bottling is aged?

I bet you're in for a real treat with this one!


----------



## Pitbull (Sep 29, 2005)

FiveStar said:


> WOW! It should be really cool to taste the different blend from '84! I mean, whiskey won't age in the glass bottle, but it will be a very different product taste wise than a new bottle. It would be interesting to pick up a small bottle of brand new Turkey and to a tasting. Wild Turkey was and still is a quality product. Never met a bottle I didn't like (except the 80 proof).
> 
> And aged 8 years? Anyone know how long the current 101 bottling is aged?
> 
> I bet you're in for a real treat with this one!


I agree with you 100% I recently had a few drinks from a 1998 750ml bottle of jim beam and definitely agree that the hands of time do take the bite away.


I think that is an awesome Idea! I will just have to make sure I have enough Punch Punchs and Monte #2 from that special place on hand and then it will be game on!!:smoke:


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Pitbull said:


> I agree with you 100% I recently had a few drinks from a 1998 750ml bottle of jim beam and definitely agree that the hands of time do take the bite away.
> 
> I think that is an awesome Idea! I will just have to make sure I have enough Punch Punchs and Monte #2 from that special place on hand and then it will be game on!!:smoke:


^Hell... Yes.... That is an EXCELLENT way to celebrate that special occasion. Congrats on all counts!


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Nice one!!!


----------



## Pitbull (Sep 29, 2005)

FiveStar said:


> WOW! It should be really cool to taste the different blend from '84! I mean, whiskey won't age in the glass bottle, but it will be a very different product taste wise than a new bottle. It would be interesting to pick up a small bottle of brand new Turkey and to a tasting. Wild Turkaey was and still is a quality product. Never met a bottle I didn't like (except the 80 proof).
> 
> And aged 8 years? Anyone know how long the current 101 bottling is aged?
> 
> I bet you're in for a real treat with this one!



Wild Turkey 101
An American whiskey distilled from a fermented mash of grain that is at least 51% corn. Bourbon is aged for at least two years in new charred oak barrels.

This is all I could find doing a quick internet search


----------



## shawnbd (Jan 2, 2010)

The Turkey is delicious. Now if the so called whiskey experts are right, the blend from 1984 blend should taste exactly the same as a bottle just bought from the liquor store. Supposedly whiskey will not age in a glass bottle and the master blender is supposed to have such a fine palette that the blend will taste exactly the same year after year. 

It would be an interesting experiment to compare it to a brand new bottle!


----------



## Pitbull (Sep 29, 2005)

shawnbd said:


> The Turkey is delicious. Now if the so called whiskey experts are right, the blend from 1984 blend should taste exactly the same as a bottle just bought from the liquor store. Supposedly whiskey will not age in a glass bottle and the master blender is supposed to have such a fine palette that the blend will taste exactly the same year after year.
> 
> It would be an interesting experiment to compare it to a brand new bottle!


We shall see in August then!! My guess is that it will be smoother!


----------

